# Allgemeine Toolfrage



## WeirdAl (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich arbeite zZ alleine an einer Webapplikation in JSF und neben den //TODO: Tags von Eclipse habe ich auf dem Desktop eine Textdatei, die meine ToDo Liste der nächsten Tage beeinhaltet. Dann habe ich noch eine Datei für Bugs und ein Stichpunkte-artige Aufzählung mit Funktionen, die ich irgendwann mal in mein Projekt einbauen möchte. Nun hätte ich das gerne irgendwie übersichtlicher und wenns geht zum Abhaken und die abgehakten bzw. implementierten Funktionen könnten dann in eine Art changelog geschrieben werden. Sowas in der Art bietet so gesehen ja CVS, welches ich als einziger Programmierer ja nicht wirklich nutzen kann bzw. eine Webapplikation evtl nicht dazu geeignet ist zb auf sourceforge "gehostet" zu werden. Kennt ihr evtl solche Tools mit denen ich meine Textdateien loswerde und alles unter einem Hut habe? Ich weiss, dass die Beschreibung etwas sehr schwammig ist, aber ich habe bislang nur kleinere Sachen programmiert und im Moment habe ich so viele Änderungen, dass ich dies gerne protokollieren möchte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen
Cu
WeirdAl


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

meinst du denn einen Bug-Tracker? eine aufgebläht Merkliste?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug-Tracker
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis


----------



## Jockel (14. Mai 2007)

Du musst ja nichts auf Sourceforge hosten, sondern kannst diese Tools ja auch lokal installieren.
Zwei weitere Alternativen zu dem wirklich guten Mantis, die du dir vielleicht anschauen magst:
http://trac.edgewall.org/
http://www.bugzilla.org/


----------



## WeirdAl (14. Mai 2007)

Danke, ich werde mir mal die Bug-Tracker genauer ansehen


----------

